# O/T Wish me luck



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My baby girl turned 16 on Sunday. Today she got her learner's permit...










 :freak:  

I think I actually feel a little better knowing this is gonna be her first car...










 :jest: :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, Its a Chevy. I have always been a Chevy guy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's going to be nerve wracking Rick, but it's the only way. They do grow up so fast! Hey, it's a 4 door and it's green. It ought to last another 10 years! :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Luck is wished to you Rick...

Great first car. Plenty of power, plenty of metal. :thumbsup:

I'm right behind you.... my boy is two...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Caprice Classic. I've had a couple over the years
congrats on higher insurance premiums. 
LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: Best of luck to you and your daughter rick. And even after she gets her license, you need not worry so much -that she will be driving unnecessarily, cause a Gas Hog like that Big Chevy, is gonna severely put a dent in her cash flow


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Rick, good luck bud lol!!

Nice chatting with ya at Bobs show bro.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck, Getting ready to go through that very situation with my son very soon.

It just scares the heck out of me, Not that I dont trust him, He is a great kid, its just everything that could happen.

Boosted


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> My baby girl turned 16 on Sunday. Today she got her learner's permit...
> 
> 
> --rick



........and before you know it you will have grand kids driving.

We do!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I think I actually feel a little better knowing this is gonna be her first car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She's a beaut Clark ! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant imagine what yer gonna go through but you,ll be fine...I think. as long as she leaves her texting machine at home all is good. digging the trim rings and cap wheels. lookin good man!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I also think the dog dish caps and rings really make the Chevy look good... Just remind your daughter that not everyone gets good parental driving lessons and that some people never seem to learn to drive. Those are the ones she needs to look out for. Good Luck...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

why not


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


>


Best of luck to ya's...I remember those days...
And if that car only had a radar gun out the back window...would almost pass for an Aur...Oh, nevermind...RM


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations ParkRNDL :thumbsup:
Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Best of luck to ya's...I remember those days...
> And if that car only had a radar gun out the back window...would almost pass for an Aur...Oh, nevermind...RM


Good idea on the radar gun.

Rick should build a mockup of one, and hang it on the window.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good Luck Rick! My oldest started driving 3 years ago and my youngest starts in 2 years. Both girls, but the youngest is big time into cars. She wants a Porsche Boxster. So I found her the Microscalectrix version and told her even if I win the lottery this would be the only scale I would get her a Porsche in. Daddy needs to sleep at night. Besides, until I have one to drive, no one else in the family gets one!(except maybe the TM...did I cover that well???)

-Paul


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Best thing to remember with a new teenage driver, the first car is "disposable".:wave:
Don't give them anything you don't want to see wrecked:thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Teenage drivers vs cars....*

Here's my take, having been through those years with both a boy and girl.... girls a really tougher on a car than a boy. Why? Because when the boy is done with a car, he'll usually hand it back to Dad wadded up in a ball (don't ask me how I know, I loved his Camaro...), whereas a girl hands you a piece of the car every time she pulls into the driveway......


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahaha great observation RR.

I'm with Hornet. First one is a sacrifice to the gods. Good handling with good brakes, but not overly powered with a good crush zone is the ticket. (pun intended) Then write it off. 

Defensive driving and a basic introduction on skid pad manuevering should be a requirement in America! No passee ...no drivee. 

Wanna set your young driver miles ahead from the get go? Sorry if this sounds preachy.

#1. Just because they recieved a license does NOT absolve you as a parent from continuing to teach AND most importantly monitoring their performance behind the wheel. Dont be afraid to take away the keys! I found it to be a great motivator. 

Teach and continue to re-teach the consequences and dynamics of "tailgating vs distractions" and the relative reaction times. Emphasize that they ALWAYS maintain good spacing so that they can...

#2 LOOK AHEAD, and ya cant look ahead if you can read the gas gauge on the car ahead of you. 

#3.... is familiarity with obstacle avoidance. This helps promote a calm and deliberate "been there done that" reaction when the unforseen does eventually pop up.....oh say.... like cars careening across the median at 60-70 mph and your traveling at the same rate( so at 120/140mph doo doo happens really fast). How about a few of the others....maybe cars coming down a one lane ramp THE WRONG WAY!....Bambi boings out of the brush, whirling re-treads or lost wheels coming at you at 70 mph, ladders falling off of contractors trucks spinning and cartwheeling, grandma pulling onto the main hiway at .03 mph, and the occassional, stray horse, cow or porcupine.

Just last year I was rolling down the backroads sightseeing with the family. Unexpectedly, a grand-daddy bald Eagle lofted up out of the ditch in horizontally in front of my windshield completely blocking my line of sight. It had been grazing on the carcass of some poor Bambi that had bought it. LUCKILY just a near miss with only my shorts ruined. 

So try and teach your kids the "true awareness" that it's not always what you see, it's what you dont. It's really not a matter of IF, it's WHAT your kids do WHEN it is time to react that is important.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> My baby girl turned 16 on Sunday. Today she got her learner's permit...


Out here in Mo. The learner's permits are handed out at 15. For us that was yesterday. (yes....it's a girl)

Tomorrow will be the first ride around session. Maybe we should compare notes.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

find a nice empty dirt patch and teach her about controlled slides...my dirt experience save my life and two teammates as we hydroplaned down a hill slide. I used both lanes and made it through a couple curves before coming to a complete stop 100's of yards later...managed to avoid going off a cliff too. Only bad thing was puke in the backseat after stopping


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I used to take my kids to fantasy raceway in rochester, ny.
they have video game that you sit and drive and has a clutch and stick stick shift game that was real enough for them to learn how to drive a standard


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I remember those days.....in 1997 when I got my '86 944 Turbo I took my two youngest boys out to a large parking lot and let them drive it. The oldest was 14 and the youngest was 11 or 12. It was a good way to learn how to drive a stick. The youngest did better since he went last and intently watched his older brother try to learn how to use the clutch. The in '98 I got a '96 Mustang GT that had a few power modifications, including a nice NO2 kit. Doug was 15 and had a learner's permit so we went and did some of HOT ROD Magazine Power Tour. He drove most of the trip to the evening's stop at the NASCAR race shops. We got with a group of 7 cars and I told him to "bring up the rear", so he wouldn't be in anyone's way. TWICE I had to REMIND him that just because the other Tour cars in front of him were doing 90, that didn't mean he should, too! Oh, the second time while I was reminding him we got passed by two cars that had to have been doing in excess of 100. Thankfully, ALL of my kids drive with their attention on DRIVING, not the radio or cell phones. Now there was an instance where my son Doug took the '96 Mustang to a high school dance(I had JUST filled the NO2 bottle) and it back with the bottle empty. Then there was the time my son Aaron took my Supercharged Roush Mustang for a weekend and got pulled by a cop because he thought the car may have been stolen. The cop said seeing a teen age kid driving a Roush Mustang made him think it may have been stolen. And then he ran the plate and my address is Winston-Salem, my son was driving on the east side of Raleigh, over 100 miles away. So, he got pulled and the Cop was pretty strict/serious with him until he saw my son's license and my registration with the same unusual last name on them. Aaron had told him from the beginning that it was his Dad's car and the cop finally believed him. The best part was the cop said "I have one more question to ask you", "do you mind taking a few more minutes to show me the rest of the car, I have some questions about the supercharging system". So they spent another 15 minutes going over all the mods on the car. The cop turned out to be a real gear head.
On the other side of the spectrum, there was the time I did 130 in my Roush with my 88 year old Mother in the front seat.....

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Talk about moral support! You guys are awesome. Now, I taught Drivers' Ed for just about 10 years, so I have a little to build on, but boy am I missing that extra brake pedal... :freak:

Yesterday was essentially her first time behind the wheel. I started her with the lesson on setting mirrors and recognizing that there's a big ol' blind spot right there, and another on the other side. Then she did a few laps around the neighborhood. First goal is to get her aiming way down the road instead of gauging position based on the edge and centerline 10 feet out. Next will be that quick hand-over-hand making a right at an intersection and knowing when to let it start centering itself once you clear the apex. We only had time for 15 or 20 minutes, and she already made a bunch of progress. Will keep you all updated. :wave:

She's a sensible and mature kid, so I feel pretty good about this, though I do intend to get her practicing sideways in a snowy parking lot the first chance I get...

--rick


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Yeah...*

yeah.. good luck with that...

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

:lol::lol::tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

reverse. make em back up through slaloms and such for about an hour straight.
when they can back up well, they will be much better going forward and their distance judgement will be greatly improved.


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

*Who's the Boss "Sam's Car"*

Watch this. 
Who's the Boss "Sam's Car" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJE31cy28s#t=393s


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The next time you guys get a snowfall or ice take her to a large parking lot and teach her how to control a car in a slide/spin. I did this with my Mom, she lived in Illinois. She didn't get a license until she was 70.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Dad was a Police officer with extensive training. In fact, he taught High Speed driving and Defensive driving techniques to Police Departments all across Canada. He also taught drivers education for a number of years. I'm thankful for the things he taught me, and it has served me well. Taking a kid out on a skid pad/parking lot is a good idea, once they feel comfortable behind the wheel. Doing it when they are nervous could go either way. That extra brake pedal is a very nice option to have, although I definitely wouldn't want my wife having one... It sounds to me like you have it well in hand. I would recommend a set of snow tires for her car. If you've never had them, you don't know what you're missing! IMHO


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vansmack2 said:


> Good idea on the radar gun.
> 
> Rick should build a mockup of one, and hang it on the window.


I have had that Caprice since around 1999-2000. Don't think I haven't thought about this. Still thinking about it. I think I'd screwpost it to a Tjet chassis, though. 

--rick


----------

